# Mantis Vs Strikeman



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

Here is my review of the Mantis Laser Academy vs Strikeman


----------



## Army Girl (7 d ago)

Thank you this was very helpful!


----------



## BigGun1911 (3 mo ago)

Army Girl said:


> Thank you this was very helpful!


Glad it was helpful Amy and thanks for visiting our channel.


----------

